# $6.00 off Kingsford coupon



## meskc (Apr 23, 2009)

I know that Kingsford is not many people first or second choice in charcoal, but here is a coupon for $6.00 off a 13.5 lb bag or larger. I found this on another site. Here is his post.

http://www.gatherroundthegrill.com/coupon.php?store 

"I’ve used this coupon about 6 times at wallymart! They sell an 18# bag for $7.49. Coupon says he need to buy another participating brand like Ball Park Franks, Hidden Valley Ranch dressing, Glad product, KC Masterpiece product or Vlasic pickles or relish. "

"I usually pick up a small bottle of KC Masterpiece BBQ sauce to qualify."

"1.49 for Kingsford briquettes = more money for FOOD to SMOKE!"
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






If this has already been posted sorry.


----------



## suprfast (Apr 23, 2009)

WHAT!!!

Thanks man, how do i give you props/points. Anytime you save me money im happy
Im emailing this coupon to myself right now too.  it expires 12/31/09 so im going to stock up.  Cant beat 2-3.00 for a bag
kris


----------



## bbq engineer (Apr 23, 2009)

I prefer Lump, but ultimately my budget dictates what I use...I printed the coupon, and I guarantee I will use the heck out of this until 12/31/2009!  Awesome post MESKC!


----------



## chrome (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks!
I usually use lump too, but can't pass this up.


----------



## rivet (Apr 23, 2009)

Am I missing something? My coupon says "save $6.00 on the other white meat" meaning pork. Not save 6 bucks on charcoal.....


----------



## scrapiron (Apr 23, 2009)

Mine printed out that if I buy the charcoal and one of the following I save $6.00 on "The Other White Meat".


----------



## meskc (Apr 23, 2009)

That is what I thought also. But I can only go by what he has said.


----------



## the dude abides (Apr 23, 2009)

FYI I've found that Kingsford is now making a lump.  It's called Charwood.  I've bought it a couple of times and it seems ok.  Burns pretty quick though.


----------



## suprfast (Apr 23, 2009)

yep, you are all right.  Walmart would not accept my coupon
kris


----------



## tasunkawitko (Apr 23, 2009)

it looks to me like the coupon is for 6 dollars off a purchase of pork, but you've gotta buy the kingsford and another product to get it. instead of 6$ off the charcoal, it's 6$ off what you are going to BBQ with the charcoal!

if that turns out to be the deal, it's not that bad.....


----------



## DanMcG (Apr 23, 2009)

I printed the coupon and it really says nothing about buying pork except in the header of the coupon...still a great deal if it works. thanks for passing it on MesKC


----------



## suprfast (Apr 23, 2009)

that is exactly what i read too.  When they rung it up my total was 4.60 and the lady said thats too cheap so there must be a catch.  they made their own catch
kris


----------



## meskc (Apr 23, 2009)

Here is another post from the other site. The person posting  has as good point.

"Guys, I've used this coupon several times already. The key is the term “The other white meat[emoji]174[/emoji]. With the little circled R next to it. This is a registered trade mark for the National Pork Board or pork.org 

You do not have to buy pork! If you really think about it this is a clever coupon as most would think you would have to buy some pork. Cha-ching Got ya! 

I’ve gone into wallymart with full intensions of buying one of the qualifying items and have forgot and they still took to coupon! 

Here is the language on the coupon: 

SAVE $6.00 on The Other White Meat[emoji]174[/emoji] 
When you purchase any 13.5lb or larger Kingsford[emoji]174[/emoji] or Kingsford[emoji]174[/emoji] Match Light Charcoal and one (1) of the following participating brands: Ball Park[emoji]174[/emoji] Franks, Hidden Valley[emoji]174[/emoji] Ranch Dressing, Glad[emoji]174[/emoji] product, KC Masterpiece[emoji]174[/emoji] Product or Vlasic[emoji]174[/emoji] Pickles or Relish 

When you have a need for some more Kingsford charcoal go try it you won’t be disappointed"


----------



## bigbaldbbq (Apr 24, 2009)

Well I printed 10 coupons just now. I book marked the location and will be using the crap out of it this summer/fall. That is a promise!

Thanks for the info!!!


----------



## DanMcG (Apr 24, 2009)

FWIW, i was looking around the coupon site and it would seem that they may only be good in certain stores, and for a discount on pork. their main page has the coupon offer with a drop down menu for the store you want, and prints a coupon accordingly.


----------



## bigbaldbbq (Apr 24, 2009)

Not sure. The ones I printed out earlier have no store name on them. when I selected a store then it put a store name on the coupon. I am going to try it and see what happens. The worst they can say is we don't accept that coupon.


----------



## jimr (Apr 24, 2009)

I printed off a "test" coupon this morning and headed into the local Piggly Wiggly store.  They had 18# of regular Kingsford on sale for $6.89.  Went through the check-out and after it was all said and done........$1.27 for the bag and didn't even have to purchase the other product.  Dang sales tax boosted the price!!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Wife went in for groceries later today and picked up another bag.  SOOOWEEEET!!!

Just to let you all know......sometimes these sites remove these coupons after a length of time so if you plan on using more you should probably print off a "batch" to be on the safe side.


----------



## crewcab4x4 (Apr 25, 2009)

It also says at the top of the coupon that it is a manufactures coupon. So they have to take it anywhere that accepts coupons.

Jason


----------



## crewcab4x4 (Apr 25, 2009)

They are also making a competition charcoal briquete. Haven't tried it yet but I will now. Its for hot searing on the grill or low and slow indirect cooking it says on the bag. Trial and error. Thanks for the money saving coupon. I use lump for smoking but I use the king in my weber. Cost rules right now.

Thanks again Jason


----------



## davenh (Apr 25, 2009)

You can save it to a PDF. Instead of selecting your printer during the setup, select PDF instead. Then you can keep a printable copy on your PC 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

I think MESKC is correct, the term save $6 on "The Other White Meat" means the The "Other White Meat" group is sponsoring the coupon. 

Nice coupon MESKC!


----------



## tasunkawitko (Apr 25, 2009)

we've used it twice so far this week at wally-world with no troubles!

thanks for the coupon!


----------



## tasunkawitko (Apr 25, 2009)

dave - normally i am pretty good with "computer stuff," but can you walk me through this? i'm stumped!


----------



## carpetride (Apr 25, 2009)

Printed it to PDF thanks!


----------



## davenh (Apr 25, 2009)

I use Firefox and when you click on print coupon the print setup screen comes up. Where your printer selection is there should be a PDF option. Select PDF and a save box comes up. Here's a screenshot 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.








Then save to print copies later


----------



## tasunkawitko (Apr 25, 2009)

thanks for the assistance!


----------



## carpetride (Apr 25, 2009)

DaveNH:  Not everyone has Adobe Writer.


----------



## grouper sandwich (Apr 25, 2009)

I'm the proud new owner of a $1.47 18# bag of Kingsford!  Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## davenh (Apr 25, 2009)

Good point 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

I'd be happy to email a copy of the coupon PDF if anyone can't make their own PDF. If someone needs it shoot me a PM 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.


----------



## rickw (Apr 26, 2009)

I tried the coupon at the local grocer and it was a no go 


. I'll have to give Wally World a try next weekend.


----------



## jimr (Apr 27, 2009)

Thanks for the PDF........points!!


----------



## bigbaldbbq (Apr 27, 2009)

I used it on Saturday. No problem at all.


----------



## suprfast (May 8, 2009)

I  just wanted to let everyone know that i found a trick to using this coupon. 
SELF CHECKOUT.  I went to my raleys today and took a bag of charcoal and all the necessary items.  I scanned the charcoal then the coupon and it worked.  I then decided, why do i want relish or KC if this works.  I bought the charcoal ONLY with the coupon and saved 6.00.  The downside is the charcoal costs more at a grocery store, but it still was cheaper than  buying a bag at walmart.  Oh well, i got away with two bags of charcoal for 5.00 each.  Its feeding frenzy friday at work and i brought my little red brinkman for some baby backs.  Thought i would share a way to get back at the grocery stores.
kris


----------



## bigsteve (May 8, 2009)

Yesterday, I noticed Home Depot was selling the two 21lb bags of Kingsford wrapped together like they do at Sams' club. It was slightly more than at Sams. Perhaps 15~16 bucks. I wonder if this coupon will work there? I intend to try. They don't sell the other brands, so I don't have to feel guilty about using self checkout 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





That would be 42 lbs of charcoal for around 10 bucks


----------



## suprfast (May 8, 2009)

If it works let me know.  ill be there.  I know costco sells the two bags wrapped together of the competition briquettes for about 15.00.  They had an instore coupon for 3.00 about a month ago.  I would have bought  more but i just built the UDS and didnt know how much i would love it.
kris


----------



## bigsteve (May 9, 2009)

Went to Home Depot, used self checkout. No go. When I pressed the "coupon" button, it directed me to the attendant. She read it like it was a complicated legal document, then sweetly told me I had to buy one of the items mentioned on the coupon. I pretended I didn't know that.


----------



## davenh (May 9, 2009)

I used twice at Walmart self-checkout today, system read and accepted the coupon code no problem. Got a small bottle of relish each time to qualify. They have the 30lb twin packs for $11, so final was $11.60 for 60lbs and two bottles of relish for my hotdogs 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. 

Thanks suprfast for the self-checkout tip!


----------



## myturnnow (May 9, 2009)

You didn't use THIS coupon once, let alone 6 times at Walmart for Kingsford. It's for chicken, not charcoal!


----------



## pigcicles (May 9, 2009)

Re-read MESKC's post. His last two sentences say that he found it on another site and "Here is *his* post". Also it is for PORK "the other white meat" not Chicken. 

Too many other posts saying it works to be negative buster.

Best wishes to all who can save a few bucks on fuel.


----------



## bigsteve (May 9, 2009)

I'm sure glad the OP posted this coupon.  




Who are _you _myturnnow?


----------



## davenh (May 9, 2009)

I know for sure that Walmart takes it for charcoal. I printed a stack of coupons and leave them in my truck, and will keep going back until they turn me away.

Tried it at Stop & Shop today too. The scanner at self checkout did not accept it, but the cashier was happy to come over and override it for me 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. 

OP did good passing this along to us!


----------



## mco (May 9, 2009)

Thank you Thank you Thank you
Just got back from Walmart 18lb bags $7.47 one small jar of relish $1.00 total was 2.47 + tax. It was sorta comical the cashier had to call a manager, then he approved it. I'll keep going back and looking for the same cashier  LOL


----------



## suprfast (May 13, 2009)

man, im glad my idea worked.  Im going to try the self checkout at walmart and see if i can get away with the cheap charcoal.  
Does anyone know if this will work on the competition briquettes.  Ive had great luck with these so far.

On a side note, im never going to get to use the lumpwood from walmart if i keep stocking up on charcoal
kris


----------



## suprfast (May 13, 2009)

well apparently people here didnt like my idea


----------



## bigbaldbbq (May 14, 2009)

Let us know if that is works. I have picked up four 18lb bags for 1.49 each just this past week.


----------



## smokeguy (May 16, 2009)

I used it twice this week.  Once at a "local" grocery store that had a 17 lb bag on sale for $8.49.  The 2nd time at Brookshire Brothers that had the same bag for $10.49.  Both took the coupon with 1) a jar of relish and 2) a jar of the pickles.  The 1st one told me that my coupon looked homemade since I had folded it and then licked the fold, and then torn it.  After that, I cut the 2nd one to make it look "right".  

Both places honored the coupon though.  Wally is my next stop since I hope that they're prices are even lower to start with.

Thanks! for the link!!!!


----------



## davenh (Jun 22, 2009)

Coupons are still working, picked up 3 more bags this week at Wally World. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.

Side bonus is getting a stock pile of relish too..


----------



## ericjeeper (Jun 22, 2009)

Coupons worked at walmart today for me.. Twice even. Bought a dollar jar of Vlasic relish. The second time bought a box of Glad wrap.


----------



## grouper sandwich (Jun 22, 2009)

I've just been using the coupon at the self-checkout at Waldo World for charcoal without any of the extra items. 18# bag of Kingsford, $1.50 out the door. Got quite a stockpile going in the garage.


----------



## bigbaldbbq (Jun 22, 2009)

For those in the Central Ohio area. Kroger 18 lb bags 6.99. with coupon .99 cents!!!

Gotta love it!!!!


----------



## figjam (Oct 2, 2009)

Looks like the link has been disabled.  I printed out a bunch of these, but was running low and came back here to print some more.

Anyone know of a good link?


----------



## figjam (Oct 2, 2009)

Actually found a link to a pdf file of it.


http://s.fatwallet.com/static/attach...1803_flash.pdf


----------



## mrscruffles (Oct 3, 2009)

Awesome! Thanks a ton, Ima have to go down to my local wal mart and check it out! To bad I just stocked up on some cowboy brand lump last week... $41 for 60Lbs


----------

